#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Дадут ли диссиденту визу в Китай?

## Иргит

Хочу съездить в Китай, ранее я там был года 4 назад. Год назад  увлекся буддизмом и сделал сайт http://dharmatuva.ru/ который навряд ли понравиться китайцам. Дадут ли визу в Китай и какие проблемы могут возникнуть?

----------


## Буль

Для того, чтобы быть для Китая диссидентом - нужно быть китайским гражданином. Вы - китаец?

_Диссидент  — человек, политические взгляды которого существенно расходятся с официально установленными в стране, где он живёт_

----------

Ersh (16.01.2011), PampKin Head (16.01.2011), Pedma Kalzang (16.01.2011), Кузьмич (17.01.2011), Марица (19.01.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Хочу съездить в Китай, ранее я там был года 4 назад. Год назад  увлекся буддизмом и сделал сайт http://dharmatuva.ru/ который навряд ли понравиться китайцам. Дадут ли визу в Китай и какие проблемы могут возникнуть?


А зачем вы хотите поехать в "Империю Зла"?

----------


## Dondhup

Проблемы были, у маня знакомых тормознули на непало-китайкой границе за то что нашли у ни сборник текстов с фотографией и молитвой Его Святейшества.

Советуют текстов и ритуальных предметов с собой вообще не брать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2011)

----------


## Иргит

> Для того, чтобы быть для Китая диссидентом - нужно быть китайским гражданином. Вы - китаец?
> 
> _Диссидент  — человек, политические взгляды которого существенно расходятся с официально установленными в стране, где он живёт_


внешне похож на китайца внутренне, на россиянина буддиста  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Есть ли у китайцев база  по тем кто критикует Китай и поддерживает Далай-Ламу? Вообше в принципе у них существует такой мониторинг? У меня как то знакомые ездили в Китай у одного журналиста увидели Индийскую визу и вообшем не пустили в страну. Он рассказывал что На посту они проверяли прямо в google, забивали фамилию и смотрели. По моей фамилии так сразу все понятно станет. Так вот думаю, стоит ли покупать билеты если даже визу дадут а где нить выясниться что я занимаюсь анти итайшеной и не пустят на границе.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Как китайцы узнают, что Вы создатель сайта дхарматува.ру?



> Советуют текстов и ритуальных предметов с собой вообще не брать.


Перестраховаться можно, но вот мы в этом году ездили и никаких проблем не возникло. Некоторые даже статуэтки из Непала везли и тханки в тубусах) Так что здесь дело случая. Если погранцы захотят, могут и без всяких на то причин развернуть. Подзрительный мол и все тут  :Smilie: 



> Есть ли у китайцев база по тем кто критикует Китай и поддерживает Далай-Ламу? Вообше в принципе у них существует такой мониторинг?


Не идеализируйте китайские службы разведки и контроля над гражданами. Они такие же как и везде. Им нет дела до частных переписок в интернете, а уж тем более до рядовых буддистов.

----------

Legba (17.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2011)

----------


## Иргит

> А зачем вы хотите поехать в "Империю Зла"?


Ну очень интересная страна, да и кухня у них самая лучшая, ещё хочетсья в Тибет сьездить.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Как китайцы узнают, что Вы создатель сайта дхарматува.ру?
> 
> Перестраховаться можно, но вот мы в этом году ездили и никаких проблем не возникло. Некоторые даже статуэтки из Непала везли и тханки в тубусах) Так что здесь дело случая. Если погранцы захотят, могут и без всяких на то причин развернуть. Подзрительный мол и все тут


Это форум почитают и узнают  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.01.2011), Буль (16.01.2011), Майя П (16.01.2011), Маша_ла (17.01.2011)

----------


## Иргит

хочу поехать но как то терзают сомнения, есть риск что не дадут визы. Хотелось бы узнать о тех кто сталкивался с такой проблемой.

----------


## Майя П

> хочу поехать но как то терзают сомнения, есть риск что не дадут визы. Хотелось бы узнать о тех кто сталкивался с такой проблемой.


что так все сложно.. вы реально хотите ехать или причину ищите чтобы не ехать?

вы укажите что у вас 5000 долларов, тогда пустят

----------

Pedma Kalzang (16.01.2011)

----------


## Иргит

надо ехать. потом в Тибет потом  до границы какой нить страны и так и далее  :Smilie:

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Это форум почитают и узнают


Представляю выпускников партшколы, в строгих костюмах и черных очках, которые со словарем сидят и переводят БФ  :Smilie:  

Иргит, делайте визу, не берите с собой ничего лишнего, не паранойте, придумайте цель визита (с пандами вы едете обниматься) и в путь. Никаких проблем.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.01.2011), Маша_ла (17.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2011)

----------


## Майя П

главное помалкивайте про буддизм и про тибет....

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2011)

----------


## Иргит

> Представляю выпускников партшколы, в строгих костюмах и черных очках, которые со словарем сидят и переводят БФ  
> Иргит, делайте визу, не берите с собой ничего лишнего, не паранойте, придумайте цель визита (с пандами вы едете обниматься) и в путь. Никаких проблем.


да легенду я придумал, еду обниматься с пандами так как мечтал об этом всю жизнь, более того завёл панд в сибире и приехал закупить бамбук  так как у сибирских панд, колики от ёлок. вполне правдоподобно, а главное убедительно  :Big Grin:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.01.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> да легенду я придумал, еду обниматься с пандами так как мечтал об этом всю жизнь, более того завёл панд в сибире и приехал закупить бамбук так как у сибирских панд, колики от ёлок. вполне правдоподобно, а главное убедительно


Даже все проще: турист, по приезду собираюсь воспользоваться услугами гида. 
Ну а так да, экспортируете бамбук, чихуахуа и дольчегабану гуанчжоуского пошива.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.01.2011)

----------


## Майя П

ну про панду вы зря.... загребут за панд то точно...

----------


## Буль

> Есть ли у китайцев база  по тем кто критикует Китай и поддерживает Далай-Ламу? Вообше в принципе у них существует такой мониторинг?


Конечно, мы тут на форуме знаем все секреты китайской контрразведки...  :Big Grin: 




> На посту они проверяли прямо в google, забивали фамилию и смотрели. По моей фамилии так сразу все понятно станет. Так вот думаю, стоит ли покупать билеты если даже визу дадут а где нить выясниться что я занимаюсь анти итайшеной и не пустят на границе.


Ну если Ваша фамилия настолько уникальна и Вы своим сайтом представляете такую угрозу КПК - то Вам следует бояться того, что спецслужбы Китая схватят Вас сразу на границе и бросят в тёмные китайские застенки на веки вечные...  :EEK!:

----------

Маша_ла (17.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.01.2011)

----------


## Майя П

а застенки у них действительно страшные  :EEK!:

----------


## Буль

> да легенду я придумал, еду обниматься с пандами так как мечтал об этом всю жизнь, более того завёл панд в сибире и приехал закупить бамбук  так как у сибирских панд, колики от ёлок. вполне правдоподобно, а главное убедительно


С такой легендой главное - чтобы в больницу не забрали...  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------

Джигме (16.01.2011), Майя П (16.01.2011), Маша_ла (17.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.01.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Как китайцы узнают, что Вы создатель сайта дхарматува.ру?.......Не идеализируйте китайские службы разведки и контроля над гражданами. Они такие же как и везде. Им нет дела до частных переписок в интернете, а уж тем более до рядовых буддистов.



Как раз  в Китае чекисты очень хорошо борются с теми кто критикует их режим. И китайцы реально собирают базы данных на всех кто как то высказывался за свободу Тибета или вообще против режима.  И работа ведется очень серьезная. Другое дело что они понимают что не каждый критик представляет угрозу и что не всех нужно "прессовать". Но если заподозрят что вы активист-пропагандист, или собираетесь собирать компраментирующую информацию, то тогда конечно дадут от ворот поворот.





> Представляю выпускников партшколы, в строгих костюмах и черных очках, которые со словарем сидят и переводят БФ


Для тех кто в танке или отстал от жизни открою тайну: даже на гугле есть функция автоматического перевода страницы на родной язык. Так что со словарем сидеть не нужно.



А вообще на территории Тибета нужно вести себя аккуратнее чем в Пекине или Шанхае. Турист в Пекине и турист в Тибете для китайской полиции две разные вещи. Слышал историю как русскую туристку избили и продержали несколько недель в тюрьме в Тибете только за то что при ней нашли пропуск на учения Далай Ламы в Индии после которого она поехала в Тибет.

----------

Dondhup (16.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.01.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> чекисты очень хорошо борются





> реально собирают базы данных





> работа ведется очень серьезная


Откуда такая осведомленность о работе китайских спецслужб? Я не отрицаю, что Китай собирает инфу на активистов антиправительственных движений (как и любое государство, впрочем), но почему такая уверенность в том, что чуть ли не каждый третий шпион?



> Для тех кто в танке или отстал от жизни открою тайну: даже на гугле есть функция автоматического перевода страницы на родной язык. Так что со словарем сидеть не нужно.


Драгоценный, не думаю, что Вам было бы приятно, если бы каждый отвечал Вам в таком тоне.
Что касается гуглпереводчиков и словарей, то в данном случае не имеет значения способ получения информации. Имеет важность качество и предмет этой информациии. Мой пример был, скорее, демонстрацией того, что у китайских спецов есть работа и поважнее, чем сидеть и разбирать какой-то флейм российских буддистов.
Если Вы так не считаете, приведите пример, когда в китайской визе было отказано российскому блоггеру буддисту или администратору какого-то буддийского сайта. По причине его сетевой деятельности, разумеется.

----------

Буль (16.01.2011), Маша_ла (17.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.01.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Про буддистку вряд ли история выдуманная.

----------

Маша_ла (17.01.2011)

----------


## Иргит

> ну про панду вы зря.... загребут за панд то точно...
> С такой легендой главное - чтобы в больницу не забрали...


конечно я шучу.





> Откуда такая осведомленность о работе китайских спецслужб? Я не отрицаю, что Китай собирает инфу на активистов антиправительственных движений (как и любое государство, впрочем), но почему такая уверенность в том, что чуть ли не каждый третий шпион?


Вообше мониторинг ресурсов в том числе и российских ведёться постояно. На это у меня есть основания которых я вам не раскрою. Более того скажу аналитики на основе таких материалов состовляют отчеты для внутренего пользования. Есть категории "мониторинг" а есть категории "принять к действию" в итоге ваша фамилия поподает в стоп лист или в категорию "взять в разработку" У китайцев эта система работает безупречно. 




> А вообще на территории Тибета нужно вести себя аккуратнее чем в Пекине или Шанхае. Турист в Пекине и турист в Тибете для китайской полиции две разные вещи. Слышал историю как русскую туристку избили и продержали несколько недель в тюрьме в Тибете только за то что при ней нашли пропуск на учения Далай Ламы в Индии после которого она поехала в Тибет.


Действительно любой намёк на связь с ЕСДЛ автоматически приравнивает вас к подозреваемому. Это может привести к не адекватым методам воздействия и получения информации. Методы порой просто бесчеловечны, даже по отношению к гражданам других государств.




> Имеет важность качество и предмет этой информациии. Мой пример был, скорее, демонстрацией того, что у китайских спецов есть работа и поважнее, чем сидеть и разбирать какой-то флейм российских буддистов.


Здесь Вы не правы. В целом любая даже не значительная угроза моментально отрабатываеться. Для примера. Приезжает в Россию из Турции или Пакистана турист. До того как он переступил трап о нем у же все знают. Процедура опознания первичной угрозы строиться в период оформления визы. Дальше от степени его могут взять в разработку при это дав визу. Типа отследить его действия в России.

Вообшем китайская разведка не спит   :Smilie:

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Про буддистку вряд ли история выдуманная.


Возможно, хотя я с ситуацией не знаком и подробностей не знаю. 
Действительно пропуск на учения Его Святейшества может подействовать на китайских погонников, как красная тряпка на быка. Но то пропуск, вещдок фактически. Тут же мы обсуждаем интернет-деятельность пересекающего границу, и вот как мне кажется, она вообще никому не интересна. Только если человек за два дня до отъезда не пишет в своем ЖЖ, что получил визу в Китай и теперь едет творить плохие дела.

Ну и плюс тут дело случая, как я уже говорил. Можно в майке "Фри Тибет" весь Китай объехать, а можно с идеальной репутацией вообще из страны не выехать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.01.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Откуда такая осведомленность о работе китайских спецслужб? Я не отрицаю, что Китай собирает инфу на активистов антиправительственных движений (как и любое государство, впрочем), но почему такая уверенность в том, что чуть ли не каждый третий шпион?


Потому знаю примеры как на практике китайцы пресекают любое инакомыслие и то как это быстро происходит. При этом у них очень хорошее взаимоотношение между всеми структурами власти. Был случай когда на российском сайте savetibet.ru анонсировали подготовку и выход фильма про Далай Ламу. Ничего криминального. Так вот китайское дипредставительство очень быстро на это среагировало. Они добились чтобы фильм сняли с показа на российском телевидении, хотя до этого была договоренность. 
Когда лама Сопа был в Тибете на паломничестве со своими учениками, то после того как стало известно что он общается с монахами, дает им учения и благословения, ему запретили давать учения даже мирянам и изменили маршрут поездки который раннее был согласован с китайскими властями.




> Драгоценный, не думаю, что Вам было бы приятно, если бы каждый отвечал Вам в таком тоне.


Так вы не давайте поводов для драгоценнейшего и не "сидите в танке" :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smilie:  Китайцы вот из него давно вылезли и очень хорошо освоились на просторах кибер пространства и проводят массированные кибер атаки и хищения данных по всему миру.




> Что касается гуглпереводчиков и словарей, то в данном случае не имеет значения способ получения информации. Имеет важность качество и предмет этой информациии.


Для вас имеет? ну я рад за вас. А для чекистов имеет значение и способ и качество и предмет.




> Мой пример был, скорее, демонстрацией того, что у китайских спецов есть работа и поважнее, чем сидеть и разбирать какой-то флейм российских буддистов.


О вы знаете чем заняты китайские спецы? Ну так просветите нас. :Smilie:  Только вы уточните сразу, это ваше личное мнение или мнение основанное на фактах?




> Если Вы так не считаете, приведите пример, когда в китайской визе было отказано российскому блоггеру буддисту или администратору какого-то буддийского сайта. По причине его сетевой деятельности, разумеется.


Вы зарегистрируйте в китайской зоне сайт в поддержку Далай Ламы и посмотрите как долго он у вас просуществует :Smilie:  А потом приезжайте в Китай на экскурсию и вам по почкам очень хорошо объяснят что в Китае можно а что нельзя.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.01.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Когда лама Сопа был в Тибете


Давайте начнем с того, что Лама Сопа в Тибет все-таки попал, а вместе с ним паломничесто совершили и несколько десятков учеников. Во-вторых, давайте не будем забывать что Ринпоче является духовным главой Фонда сохранения традиций Махаяны, а также постоянно контактирует с ЕСДЛ. То есть фигура для тибетского буддизма знаковая. Окей. Но то Лама Сопа. Мы же говорим о том, как попасть простому буддисту в Китай. Есть же разница.



> Ничего криминального.


Китайский/тибетский вопрос Его Святейшество обсуждает довольно часто, поскольку это действительно проблема из разряда насущных. Поэтому я не сказал бы, что фильм нейтрален для китайской стороны. Неудивительно, что они сделали все для того, чтобы широкая аудитория не увидела обратную сторону медали.
И опять я возвращаюсь к нашей ситуации. Как антиправительсвенный фильм, который могут увидеть тысячи можно сравнивать с приездом одного буддиста-мирянина?



> О вы знаете чем заняты китайские спецы?


Да. Укрывают Панчен-Ламу, надолго посадили Ли Сяобо, гоняются по всей стране за распространителями идей демократии и либерализма, конечно же за монастырями контроль осуществляют. Смотрю новости всего лишь.



> Вы зарегистрируйте в китайской зоне сайт в поддержку Далай Ламы


1. Какой в этом смысл?
2. Дхарматува.ру зарегистрирован в китайской зоне?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.01.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

ГБ без границ

Россия открывает двери для спецслужб Китая, Узбекистана и других азиатских стран и разрешает им проводить спецоперации на своей территории


"Китайской контрразведке, например, очень удобно, чтобы какой-нибудь сторонник независимости Тибета, позволивший себе вольные высказывания в интернете, знал, что убежища он не найдет даже в бескрайних степях Калмыкии у братьев по вере. России в этом случае придется выполнять китайский закон."
http://www.novayagazeta.ru/data/2008...t=201116011824

----------

Иргит (16.01.2011)

----------


## Иргит

> ГБ без границ
> 
> Россия открывает двери для спецслужб Китая, Узбекистана и других азиатских стран и разрешает им проводить спецоперации на своей территории
> 
> 
> "Китайской контрразведке, например, очень удобно, чтобы какой-нибудь сторонник независимости Тибета, позволивший себе вольные высказывания в интернете, знал, что убежища он не найдет даже в бескрайних степях Калмыкии у братьев по вере. России в этом случае придется выполнять китайский закон."
> http://www.novayagazeta.ru/data/2008...t=201116011824


ну да ШОС как же иначе  :Smilie:  Такое уже делали в Красноярске

----------


## Буль

> Есть категории "мониторинг" а есть категории "принять к действию" в итоге ваша фамилия поподает в стоп лист или в категорию "взять в разработку" У китайцев эта система работает безупречно.


Женитесь и возьмите фамилию жены. Китайские спецслужбы будут посрамлены, а Вы станете диссидентом-чемпионом!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dondhup

> ну да ШОС как же иначе  Такое уже делали в Красноярске


Забирали людей в Китай?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.01.2011)

----------


## Иргит

> Женитесь и возьмите фамилию жены. Китайские спецслужбы будут посрамлены, а Вы станете диссидентом-чемпионом!


да надо быть Штирлицом чтобы замести следы.  :Wink:  Вы Бао как админ тоже сорее всего в разработке  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Ещё в связи с событиями на манежной площади и всплеском межрелигиозных конфликтов службы начали более активный мониторинг религиозных сайтов типа как это форум.  :Cool:

----------


## Иргит

> Забирали людей в Китай?


узбекистан если я не ошибаюсь

----------

Dondhup (16.01.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> начали более активный мониторинг религиозных сайтов типа как это форум.


Нас всех увезут в Узбекистан  :Frown:

----------

Won Soeng (17.01.2011), Буль (16.01.2011)

----------


## Иргит

> Нас всех увезут в Узбекистан.


там другой случай типа как в статье про ШОС сейчас даже не вспомню может и ошибаюсь

----------


## Иргит

вообшем надо попробвать сделать визу через турфирму заранее. Так как там меньше всего шансов засветиться. Переформатировать многократным затиранием флэшку в мобильном. Закрыть сайт и стереть кеш в google. Развестить свою фамилю в левых не буддийских сайтах для уменьшения ревелентности по тематике. Выехать в составе тургруппы из азиатского региона чиленостью не менее 6 человек. Найти красивую попутчитцу в группе для потверждения легенды. Получить новый загран паспорт без индийской визы. Эти не сложные действия многократно увеличят шанс получить визу и вьехать в Китай.  :Smilie: ))))))))))

----------


## Буль

> Возможно, хотя я с ситуацией не знаком и подробностей не знаю. 
> Действительно пропуск на учения Его Святейшества может подействовать на китайских погонников, как красная тряпка на быка.


На мой взгляд это глуповатая байка. Кто в здравом уме поедет в Китай с пропуском на учения ЕСДЛ?

----------


## Буль

> вообшем надо попробвать сделать визу через турфирму заранее. Так как там меньше всего шансов засветиться. Переформатировать многократным затиранием флэшку в мобильном. Закрыть сайт и стереть кеш в google. Развестить свою фамилю в левых не буддийских сайтах для уменьшения ревелентности по тематике. Выехать в составе тургруппы из азиатского региона чиленостью не менее 6 человек. Найти красивую попутчитцу в группе для потверждения легенды. Получить новый загран паспорт без индийской визы. Эти не сложные действия многократно увеличят шанс получить визу и вьехать в Китай. ))))))))))


... вот так его планы стали известны кровавой китайской контрразведке...  :EEK!:

----------

Маша_ла (17.01.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Вы Бао как админ тоже сорее всего в разработке


Судя по моему нику - я в китайской контрразведке. А вот Вы - в разработке. Под моим чутким надзором.  :EEK!:  Шутка...

А если серьёзно, Иргит: коль Вы так уверены что китайская контрразведка так серьёзно относится к Вашей "диссидентской" деятельности - зачем Вы так рвётесь в Китай? Зачем так рискуете?

----------

Маша_ла (17.01.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> На мой взгляд это глуповатая байка. Кто в здравом уме поедет в Китай с пропуском на учения ЕСДЛ?


Мало ли какие наивные туристы бывают.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (17.01.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Мне неделю назад опять приснилось что начнется война с КНР, где то через 20-30 лет. Эти сны меня преследуют с детства, даже вооружение не наших дней, а чуть лучше (каким оно будет в те времена).
Проснулся аж в поту. 
На досуге посмотрел военные карты, расположение российских укреп районов и прочее. И чуть не расплакался... нифига наша страна не учится на опыте прошедших войн. Опять как перед ВОВ нифга не готовятся к военным действиям и все прошляпят, войска и укреп районы не на направлении ударов войск НОАК, а абы как.

----------

Dondhup (17.01.2011), Иргит (17.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.01.2011)

----------


## Буль

Как представил Дорже нашего Дугарова вместо Бабочкина....  :Big Grin:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (18.01.2011)

----------


## Маша_ла

Да глупости все это. Нужны вы китайской контрразведке!

Вот, у меня по молодости была мысль - поехать в Тибет, устроить демонстрацию протеста перед Поталой с тибетским флагом. В одиночку  :Smilie:  Типа, чего мне сделают? Но передумала потом уже. Ибо поняла, что сделают. А толку-то?

Короче, знакомая американка, буддистка, ездила в Тибет со всеми текстами, артефактами и кучей фоток Далай Ламы, которые она умудрилась тайком передать монахиням и монахам в удаленных монастырях Тибета. Она ездила одна, потратила чуть больше денег, но никто ее не тряс, не прессовал и особо не следил и т.п.

Лама Кунга ездил туда с 5 учениками.. Вообще, все к нему обращаются "Ринпоче", но в Тибете называли его "Джорджем"  :Smilie:  Он, конечно, учения там не давал.. Но приехал к родственникам в свою родную деревню у Шигатзе, неподалеку от монастыря Нгор. Там к нему ночью приходили люди и рассказывали про свою "счастливую" жизнь при коммунизме.. Лама Кунга вернулся оттуда абсолютно седой и в глубокой депрессии даже. Решили, ученики его решили, больше его туда не отпускать, а то тяжело ему там все это видеть.

Но главное в контексте данной темы не это, а то, что его туда без проблем пустили, хотя его отец был министром финансов в правительстве Далай-Ламы и сидел потом 20 лет в тюрьмев ихней тюрьме, а потом Лама Кунга вывез его в штаты, а мать Ламы Кунги перед "публичным наказанием" - это когда вешали табличку, типа "враг народа", на шею и пускали по деревне и все потом забивали человека камнями - так вот, его мама ушла из тела с помощью пхо-вы, его братья - тоже тулку и настоятели монастырей и он сам ушли в Индию, а его сестра-монахиня сошла с ума после всего этого. При том, что они были, типа - богатые домовладельцы и узурпаторы, с т.з. китайских товарищей, наверное. Короче, его все равно пустили, дали приехать на родину и не чинили никаких препятствий. Но он ехал по амер. паспорту и с группой друзей. Тем не менее.

А Вы боитесь  :Smilie:  Не бойтесь. Или не едьте, если боитесь  :Smilie:  Страх притягивает то, чего боишься.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (17.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.01.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Да глупости все это. Нужны вы китайской контрразведке!


Могут не пустить запросто если по какой-то ихней базе проходит. С общества "Друзья Тибета" одного товарища не пустили, говорят. Хотя сейчас китайцы идут на хитрости всякие, что Тибет они не зажимают все там хорошо, и т.д. Могут и пустить в такой ситуации.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.01.2011)

----------


## Маша_ла

Не пустят - значит, не судьба. Можно будет гордиться своим "диссиденством"  :Smilie: 

Я и сама туда не хочу, пока что, например.. Ибо не сдержуся и скажу кому-нить, кто будет или меня ограничивать, или тибетцев при мне притеснять, все, что думаю.. И никому от этого лучше не будет..

Вот позже, остепенюся, постарею и поеду тряхнуть стариной по святым местам  :Smilie: 

Вообще, если не пустят - это ерунда. Плохо, если впустят и там случиться какой-то пердюмонокль. Вот это - действительно плохая ситуация, т.к. никто там не сможет помочь. Не пускают - и хорошо. А может и пустят. Охота им связываться с каждым туристом, можно подумать. Благодаря Далай-Ламе, вон какой интерес к Тибету во всем мире появился, и их тур. индустрия цветет, благодаря буддистам, у которых главный - Далай Лама. Так что, если они буддистов пускать не будут, то обанкротятся. А буддисты ведут себя там смирно. Чеж не пускать тогда?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.01.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Мне неделю назад опять приснилось что начнется война с КНР, где то через 20-30 лет. Эти сны меня преследуют с детства, даже вооружение не наших дней, а чуть лучше (каким оно будет в те времена).


все случится гораздо раньше... даже по официальным прогнозам.... (еще в 1998 году в СФ читала...)

----------


## Denli

> Проблемы были, у маня знакомых тормознули на непало-китайкой границе за то что нашли у ни сборник текстов с фотографией и молитвой Его Святейшества.
> 
> Советуют текстов и ритуальных предметов с собой вообще не брать.


Все правильно: ни текстов, ни атрибутов, никакой тибетской символики быть не должно. Разворачивают на границе "на ура". Особенно если заезжаете через Кодари или летите КТМ-Лхаса.

----------


## Denli

> Есть ли у китайцев база  по тем кто критикует Китай и поддерживает Далай-Ламу? Вообше в принципе у них существует такой мониторинг? У меня как то знакомые ездили в Китай у одного журналиста увидели Индийскую визу и вообшем не пустили в страну.


Как вы собираетесь попадать в Тибет? Через Непал, или через мейнлэнд? 

Насчет того, что вашего знакомого пробивали по гуглу - сильно сомневаюсь, скорее журналистское удостоверение нашли в бумажнике или багаже.

----------

Майя П (18.01.2011)

----------


## Буль

Топикстартер, вроде бы, в Тибет и не собирался...

----------


## Denli

> Топикстартер, вроде бы, в Тибет и не собирался...


Тогда вообще в чем проблема? Пошел в посольство и подал документы... Зачем себе на форуме мозг раздра...

----------

Аня Приходящая (17.01.2011), Буль (17.01.2011), Вова Л. (17.01.2011)

----------


## Бо

Иргит, до создания этой темы на БФ, вы еще могли въехать в Китай, а теперь вы раскрыли свои диссидентские намерения и фотографию  :Smilie:  И гугл теперь выдает первой ссылкой по вашему имени вот это.

----------

Вова Л. (17.01.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (17.01.2011), Иргит (17.01.2011)

----------


## Буль

Теперя - всё. Кина не будет...  :Big Grin:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (17.01.2011), Джигме (18.01.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Никто не будет рыться в Гугле по поводу Игрита, к чему это выпячивание себя, миллионы людей получают визу, не бойтесь и идите в посольство. Диссидент не диссидент, кому это надо, оформляйте документы как простые люди, клейте фотографию, платите, кому вы там нужны особенно, не нагоняйте!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.01.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> И гугл теперь выдает первой ссылкой по вашему имени вот это.


*задумался над созданием темы со словами "подрядчик", "надежный партнер", "Москва"*

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.01.2011)

----------


## Иргит

хее нормально прорвемся где наша не пропадала  :Smilie:

----------


## Иргит

> *задумался над созданием темы со словами "подрядчик", "надежный партнер", "Москва"*


ну если вам удастся поднять ТИЦ, лучше "буддийский десидент" тогда сразу у вас будет ТИЦ 100  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Иргит

> Никто не будет рыться в Гугле по поводу Игрита, к чему это выпячивание себя, миллионы людей получают визу, не бойтесь и идите в посольство. Диссидент не диссидент, кому это надо, оформляйте документы как простые люди, клейте фотографию, платите, кому вы там нужны особенно, не нагоняйте!


как кому? китайским коммунистам и американским капиталистам. Вы не знали? меня ищут все спецслужбы мира..

PS хех шучу конечно, а то боюсь что воспримите всерьёз )

----------


## Иргит

кстати для Бао анализ сайтов http://www.compress.ru/article.aspx?id=19605&iid=905

----------


## Джигме

Еще может пригодится информация. В Амдо и Кхаме не такие жесткие условия для буддизма и буддистов да и вообще для самих тибетцев. Там даже многие фотки Далай ламы не прячут. Китайцы эти районы со своими внутренними объединили и успокоились. А вот в Тибетском автономном округе все гораздо строже.

А гугл в Китае еще остался?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.01.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> да надо быть Штирлицом чтобы замести следы.  Вы Бао как админ тоже сорее всего в разработке 
> 
> Ещё в связи с событиями на манежной площади и всплеском межрелигиозных конфликтов службы начали более активный мониторинг религиозных сайтов типа как это форум.


ой, ребята не парьтесь... за сутки -трое и возможно еще быстрее можно поднять на любого в стране... и ЛЮБОЙ разговор тем более..... благо технические возможности располагают.... и че паритесь? где то нагадили?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А гугл в Китае еще остался?


Запросы перенаправляются на Гонконгский сайт, но вроде всё доступно.

----------

Джигме (18.01.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Иргит, езжайте. Ничего плохого с вами не случится.

----------

Ersh (19.01.2011), Еше Нинбо (19.01.2011), Маша_ла (21.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.01.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Возможно не  пустят в самую демократичную страну мира -США,если вы будете требовать независимости острова  Манхэттан от штатов, и  вернуть её индейцам.Так же могут и в Испанию не пустить, если вы поддерживаете движение "басков",и в  Англию ,если вы сторонник независимости Шотландии,и так можно стать нежелательной персоной  в 101 страну мира.В конце концов ваш сайт не на деньги-же ЦРУ создан.Ежайте тихо,не берите ноутбук где вся  информация о вашем сайте и всё.И вообще вы будете песчинкой в том потоке заежающих ,выежающих ,что вашей личностью врял-ли больше 10 секунд заинтересуются китайские пограничники, но это только при наличии визы так ,что лучше визу получить заранее в России ,чем стоять и ждать аж целых 24 минуты в ожидании когда вам проставят визу .

----------

Ersh (19.01.2011), Буль (18.01.2011), Еше Нинбо (19.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.01.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

С собой не берите изображение ЕСДЛ и не говорите, что вы буддист. Если спросят, говорите, что вы едите в Китай по бизнесу. В Китае бизнесу везде дорога.
Если вы скажете, к примеру, что вы лама, то вас завернут обратно.
Волка бояться, в лес не ходить.
Приедете, расскажите что как.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.01.2011)

----------


## Ersh

На всякий случай - я по Китаю расхаживал с татуировкой "Ом Мани Падме Хум" на полруки, меня никто в тюрьму не забирал, полки вейбинов не крались за мной в нощи, а из носков поутру я не вытряхивал прослушивательных жучков. 
А это было время куда более суровое, чем сейчас.

----------

Буль (21.01.2011), Маша_ла (21.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Не дать визу могут легко и без объяснения причин. Любая страна не обязана давать визы лишь потому, что вы захотели ее получить.

... from mobile ...

----------

Маша_ла (21.01.2011)

----------


## Маша_ла

Не знаю, мой опыт такой пока был, что когда я куда-то поехать хочу, мне визу всегда дают  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не знаю, мой опыт такой пока был, что когда я куда-то поехать хочу, мне визу всегда дают


не вопрос: приди в китайское посольство и скажи в лоб "тибетские оккупанты! свободу панчен-ламе! свободу тибету" и посмотри, дадут ли они тебе визу  :Wink: 

или в британском посольстве поорать "свободу северной ирландии! вы ответите за геноцид Ольстера и Белфаста! IRA forever!", а потом с невинными глазами подать доки на визу в UK

----------

Джигме (22.01.2011)

----------


## Маша_ла

А зачем мне так делать, если я визу хочу получить?  :Smilie:  И потом, я ж там не митинговать собираюсь, а паломничать, деньги тратить, ихнюю индустрию туризма поддерживать.. 
Вообще, интересно было бы на поезде из Пекина до Лхасы проехать..
Когда-нибудь. Может быть. В этой жизни.. Когда подрастем до возраста путешественников  :Smilie: 

Щас мне, наверное, в Штаты визу не дадут.. Но я ж туда пока не лезу.. А полезу когда, то и дадут, чего не дать-то?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> А зачем мне так делать, если я визу хочу получить?  И потом, я ж там не митинговать собираюсь, а паломничать, деньги тратить, ихнюю индустрию туризма поддерживать.. 
> Вообще, интересно было бы на поезде из Пекина до Лхасы проехать..
> Когда-нибудь. Может быть. В этой жизни..


1. Их индустрия туризма и без конкретно ваших денег проживет.
2. А чем вы докажите, что ваш интерес только паломничество и туризм, если вы, к примеру, создаете конкретно антикитайские сайты, призывающие к отделению территорий; участвуете в антикитайских митингах и демонстрациях?

P.S. "Я не против России, я за свободу и независимость Ичкерии... Почиму ты, плёхой человек, не даешь мине росийску визу?" (с) гы-гы-гы...

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну интересно, они, что ли, всех, кто пишет Free Tibet в Тибет не пускают? Я ж говорю - даже Ламу Кунгу пускали туда многократно.. А он вообще - сын врага народа - министра Далай Ламы и сам тоже - настоятелем монастыря был, разрушенного при оккупации Тибета. И он участвовал во всех митингах и демонстрациях в Штатах. И его пускали много раз. Он сам просто туда уже ездить не хочет.
Я, может, тоже не хочу пока что. А то не сдержуся. И будет пердюмонокль.

Сыновей ЕС Сакья Тризина прошлым летом в Тибет пустили. А они ездили учения даровать.. Были там какие-то ограничения, но пустили же.. Мы все за них волновались..

А чего вообще говорить об этом? Дадут, так дадут, нет - так нет.. Не в тюрьму же посадят. Чего волноваться?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну интересно, они, что ли, всех, кто пишет Free Tibet в Тибет не пускают? Я ж говорю - даже Ламу Кунгу пускали туда многократно.. А он вообще - сын врага народа - министра Далай Ламы и сам тоже - настоятелем монастыря был, разрушенного при оккупации Тибета. И он участвовал во всех митингах и демонстрациях в Штатах. И его пускали много раз. Он сам просто туда уже ездить не хочет.
> Я, может, тоже не хочу пока что. А то не сдержуся. И будет пердюмонокль.


О, прочел, что пускали... А вот это уже интересно, чего бы это диссидент ездит в "империю зла"? Он случайно с режимом не сотрудничает?

P.S. "Сын за отца не отвечает" (с) И.В. Сталин, выпускник горийского духовного училища и слушатель тифлиской семинарии

----------

Маша_ла (21.01.2011)

----------


## Маша_ла

Участвовал. Боролся.. мирными методами - путем просвещения, написания книг и участия в разных акциях.

Папа Ламы Кунги, живя у Ламы Кунги после отбывания 20-летнего срока в тюрьме Драпчи, написал, с благословления Далай Ламы, книгу про жизнь до вторжения китайцев, про вторжение и про свою отсидку в ихней тюрьме.. Называется "В присутствии моих врагов". In the Presence of my Enemies. Хорошая книга такая, с фотками.. Лама Кунга помогал ее писать, редактировал и фигурировал там тоже.

Цитата Сталина - классная, тока никто этого правила не придерживался..

----------


## PampKin Head

> Участвовал. Боролся.. мирными методами - путем просвещения, написания книг и участия в разных акциях.
> 
> Папа Ламы Кунги, живя у Ламы Кунги после отбывания 20-летнего срока в тюрьме Драпчи, написал, с благословления Далай Ламы, книгу про жизнь до вторжения китайцев, про вторжение и про свою отсидку в ихней тюрьме.. Называется "В присутствии моих врагов". In the Presence of my Enemies. Хорошая книга такая, с фотками.. Лама Кунга помогал ее писать, редактировал и фигурировал там тоже.
> 
> Цитата Сталина - классная, тока никто этого правила не придерживался..


Маша, как то вот Буковского в СССР не пускали, да и сам он туда не ездил... И Зиновьева тоже.

Если он такой диссидент, то та легкость, с которой он заезжает в страну, против которой борется, зело подозрительна, вам не кажется?

----------


## Ersh

А чего - вон Далай-Ламу в Китай даже зовут...

----------


## PampKin Head

> А чего - вон Далай-Ламу в Китай даже зовут...


Наверное, заготовили уже шконку рядом с Панчен-Ламой...

То то он все не едет, да не едет...

----------

Джигме (22.01.2011), Маша_ла (21.01.2011)

----------


## Маша_ла

Подозрительно, да.. Я очень за него волновалась. Но он ездил с группой своих старых учеников, уже состоявшихся и влиятельных в Штатах людей.. Визу они брали на группу, через лучшее агенство в Тибете, жили там везде в лучших отелях, все держались вместе, одного его никуда не отпускали, называли его там не "Ринпоче", как обычно, а "Джордж".. И все равно, к нему по ночам приходили родственники и жаловались на свою жизнь. Он весь седой, белый весь оттуда приехал и жить не хотел, такое было ощущение. Депрессия была сильная. Все улыбался грустно и не хотел ни есть, ни чаю попить, ничего не хотел. Сидел тихо, потом мы за него взялись и он отошел немного..
Поэтому и пустили, наверное, чтобы добить. Но не вышло.
Еще с ним ездила вдова его брата - настоятеля монастыря Нгор со своей дочкой. Много денег они там потратили, чтобы все было по высшему разряду, но все обошлось благополучно. Хотя, это всегда риски немалые для таких людей.

А я просто не хочу даже туда ехать. Меня даже эти разговоры в депрессию вгоняют  :Smilie:

----------

